# Roadtrip music - looking for new stuff



## rob28

We'll be driving from home to Orlando which is about 30hrs each way in a couple of weeks and I'm looking for some new music to listen to on the journey.
Living in the middle of nowhere, the radio station here only knows about 4 songs - and 2 of those are Bieber.....

My musical taste is very eclectic but my recent ones I'm keep on going back to are Jake Bugg, Elle King, Mumford & Sons, The Fratellis, Kaiser Chiefs, The Who. Sometime I'll throw some classical in there, sometimes some early 90's dance tunes.

Whats new out there I may not have heard about? I'll check anything out


----------



## cossiecol

Biffy clyro - puzzle, blackened sky, only revolutions, opposites
Foo fighters - the colour and the shape, or any of their albums


----------



## Brian1612

White lies, Editors, The Strokes, Muse, James Blunt, Imagine Dragon, George Ezra, Louis Berry, Maximo Park... Hope this helps. Similar types of stuff to what to mentioned really.

PS. Biffy is a good shout also! ^^^


----------



## JB052

Nothing specific but in my experience there are a couple of rules when compiling music for road trips.

1. Live recordings help the journey to pass more easily. They draw you into the concert as though you were there.

2. Don't have to much up beat stuff as you will feel exhausted with the pace, take it up but then drop it back down for a few numbers.


----------



## Andyg_TSi

One good track to have is this:

NINA - my mistake.






It's off the current Mercedes Benz advert......listening to the full original song, takes you back to the 80's.....gives a very 'miami vice' vibe. It's brilliant.

You could always go for a few 80's & 90's grooves


----------



## muzzer

This might not be to your taste but i am starting to enjoy their stuff a lot, try some Rammstein. Mutter is a good album and i think they did a best of a while back that is worth listening to


----------



## rob28

Good shouts everyone - thanks.
I asked a similar question on FB yesterday and I'm getting good ideas from all angles now.


----------



## muzzer

Also, this is waaaay left field but try Rodrigo Y Gabriella, what those two can do with acoustic guitars is silly. To get an idea of the sort of stuff they do, check this out


----------



## Ashtray

Try the enemy we live and die in these towns and music for the people, and the libertines up the bracket, also liking barns Courtney at the mo he's very new so not much about and I don't think you can go wrong with a lil bit of sea sick Steve for a bit of road tripping 3 string trance


----------



## Crafty

I'll second The enemy's "We'll live and die in these towns" and Maximo Park - "Our Earthly Pleasures" is a cracking album.

I'll also throw in The Gaslight Anthem - any/all of their albums are definitely worth a listen.

edit: Bloc Party too, maybe a bit of Vampire Weekend ? try some White Lies too. Keane ? (Hopes and fears) Snow Patrol (Final Straw)?
Paul Weller (Heavy Soul, Day Of Speed, Stanley Road, Wild Wood). For a much overlooked 90s UK band have a listen to the Charlatans.


----------



## cossiecol

Crafty said:


> I'll second The enemy's "We'll live and die in these towns" and Maximo Park - "Our Earthly Pleasures" is a cracking album.
> 
> I'll also throw in The Gaslight Anthem - any/all of their albums are definitely worth a listen.


Forgot about The Gaslight light Anthem!

Frightened Rabbit is also worth a listen, really cracking band!


----------



## Maxtor

Check out nicki bluhm.






More here.


----------



## turbosnoop

I'm not easily pleased, but I've been enjoying the bluetones expecting to fly this week, prior to that the best album I'd heard in a while was years and years communion


----------



## Andyg_TSi

Early 90's house is my era, going to post up a few suggestions, some 'rave' and some decent piano house.......look up on you tube at your leisure and see if it suits your taste.

A guy called Gerald - Voodoo Ray
Bizarre Inc - playing with knives
True Faith - take me away
Sounds of Eden - shades of Rhythm
Candy Staton - You got the Love
N-joy - Anthem
Kathy Brown feat Praxis - Turn me out
Alison Limerick - where love lives
Gat Decor - Passion
Frankie Knuckles - Your Love
Raze - Break for love
Joe Smooth - Promised Land
Kariya - Let me love you for tonight
Bassheads - Is there anybody out there
Liquid - Sweet Harmony
K-Klass - Rhythm is a mystery
Xpansions - move your body
Livin Joy - Dreamer
Krush - House Arrest
Nomad - Devotion
Felix - Don't you want me
Jaydee - Plastic Dreams
0PUS III - Fine Day
Rhythim is Rhythim - Strings of life
Inner city - Good Life
Hyper Go Go - Never Let Go
Rhythm Quest - Closer to all your dreams
2 Funky 2 - brothers and sisters
ASHA - JJ Tribute
FPI Project - Everybody all over the world
Marshall Jefferson - Move your body
Steve "Silk" Hurley - jack your body
Fingers INC - can you feel it
Dream Frequency - Take me to the top
Happy Clappers - I believe
Pete Heller - Big Love
Masters at work feat. India - To be in Love
Farley Jack master Funk feat. Darryl Pandy - Love can't turn around

Post more later :thumb:


----------



## mattr8700

'Mr A-Z' and 'Waiting for my rocket to come' by Jason Mraz make for great road trip albums.


----------



## salow3

Andyg_TSi said:


> Early 90's house is my era, going to post up a few suggestions, some 'rave' and some decent piano house.......look up on you tube at your leisure and see if it suits your taste.
> 
> A guy called Gerald - Voodoo Ray
> Bizarre Inc - playing with knives
> True Faith - take me away
> Sounds of Eden - shades of Rhythm
> Candy Staton - You got the Love
> N-joy - Anthem
> Kathy Brown feat Praxis - Turn me out
> Alison Limerick - where love lives
> Gat Decor - Passion
> Frankie Knuckles - Your Love
> Raze - Break for love
> Joe Smooth - Promised Land
> Kariya - Let me love you for tonight
> Bassheads - Is there anybody out there
> Liquid - Sweet Harmony
> K-Klass - Rhythm is a mystery
> Xpansions - move your body
> Livin Joy - Dreamer
> Krush - House Arrest
> Nomad - Devotion
> Felix - Don't you want me
> Jaydee - Plastic Dreams
> 0PUS III - Fine Day
> Rhythim is Rhythim - Strings of life
> Inner city - Good Life
> Hyper Go Go - Never Let Go
> Rhythm Quest - Closer to all your dreams
> 2 Funky 2 - brothers and sisters
> ASHA - JJ Tribute
> FPI Project - Everybody all over the world
> Marshall Jefferson - Move your body
> Steve "Silk" Hurley - jack your body
> Fingers INC - can you feel it
> Dream Frequency - Take me to the top
> Happy Clappers - I believe
> Pete Heller - Big Love
> Masters at work feat. India - To be in Love
> Farley Jack master Funk feat. Darryl Pandy - Love can't turn around
> 
> Post more later :thumb:


Some good suggestions there buddy :thumb:


----------



## JB052

rob28 said:


> Good shouts everyone - thanks.
> I asked a similar question on FB yesterday and I'm getting good ideas from all angles now.


Make sure you let us know what's included in your road-trip track-list.


----------



## rob28

Last night I checked out some of the FB offerings. John Mayer, JJ Grey and Mofro, King King, Vintage Trouble, the new Squeeze album, Trooper. Lots of interesting stuff - pretty laid back and easy going to bit more up tempo.
Will spend time over the weekend going through the suggestions posted up by everyone here. Thanks.


----------



## jonesyFX

gatecrasher classics CD's are a good shout. Pretty chilled most of the songs too


----------



## Mowbs

With the music you listed there, listen to Catfish and the Bottlemen if you haven't already. I listened to their album on repeat for months, and it's still one of my current 'go to' albums


----------



## Mowbs

Love the Old Skool classics though, many a hazy memory of the early 90's.

I've made quite a nice collection of MP3's but many of them are hard to come by, I did use some software my daughter put me on to, to copy them from youtube onto MP3 (can't remember what it was now, but could find out if anyone wanted to know) 
The quality varies though, but nothing like as bad as the quality of copied copies of tape to tape to tape mix tapes from back in the day.

I've still got a big box of mix tapes in my loft that I can't bring myself to throw out, maybe one day we'll have the technology to turn them into CD quality.


----------



## JB052

Mowbs said:


> Love the Old Skool classics though, many a hazy memory of the early 90's.
> 
> I've made quite a nice collection of MP3's but many of them are hard to come by, I did use some software my daughter put me on to, to copy them from youtube onto MP3 (can't remember what it was now, but could find out if anyone wanted to know)


Would be interested to know what software you used.


----------



## Mowbs

It was clipconvertor.


----------

